
Electric cars? Here is the first Variable Compression Engine from Nissan - NicoJuicy
https://www.wired.com/story/infiniti-qx50-variable-compression-engine-nissan/
======
thinkling
Reading to find what fuel economy this engine achieves... reading... end of
article. No mention of fuel economy.

Go home, Wired, that was just an advertorial.

